# Ultra Music festival - Vaping Prep



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

hi Everyone 

so Ultra Music Festival is upon us and im looking for some pointers and advice on what would be the best gear to take with me. its a full day event and going back and forth to the car is going to be a problem. so will carrying lots of gear. im looking for what would get me the best battery life and ease of use.

my current plan is to use the kanger subtank mini with the 0.5 occ coil and vape around 15W. the other available tank i have is the goblin which is going to need too many refills. a dripper is out of the question

now the mod options are either to take the nemi mech and a spare battery. not sure how long the subtank will take to drain the mech mod and if it will drain too fast since i cant regulate the power. also the mech mod is a bit heavy to be carrying around.

second option is to take the smok m50. my concerns with the smok is that once the battery dies them im done for, changing the battery means a trip to the car and out with the allen keys. also once it gets to 30% battery life it struggles to fire even at 10w.

i could swap the smurf battery for the efest since that has a higher mah rating and should give me longer battery life.

i plan on having 1 20ml bottle of bombies in my pocket for refilling.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/15)

@Michael


----------



## rogue zombie (13/2/15)

This would be a nice time to have owned a Cloupor Mini.

If its a long day, extra battery, pop of magnetic back, pop in new battery and you good to go. I would basically carry a spare battery and 10ml bottle of juice... in the nice little pouch that comes with the mod.

But this doesn't help you 

In your case, I would go with option 1 (Nemi)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

lol ! i swapped the clouper mini for the smok M50 

i actually miss that mod


----------



## rogue zombie (13/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> lol ! i swapped the clouper mini for the smok M50
> 
> i actually miss that mod



But cant you attach the allen key to a keyring?

I've attached one of those mini-screwdrivers that come with atties to my car keys keyring, for just in case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

thanks for that brilliant idea !

i think i have a torx set that could work. just need to break it apart and take the ring out. will try this evening .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (13/2/15)

If you want something that will last all day long... Panasonic Batt. Perfect at 15W-20W 3400MAH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/2/15)

Two Reo's, two batts, some extra juice.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

walk in looking like rambo... 

im already hoping the security isnt going to give me 3rd degree on what i have in that little bottle.


----------



## KieranD (13/2/15)

Its ultra... Whats in your device is the least of their worries trust me


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Here is my "All Day Out Kit"! A REO, Bottle of spare juice and some batteries!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## abdul (13/2/15)

lol shaun, just vape it while u enter. they already know the drugs that will be going in. they cant stop that.

take an extra battery and a full bottle juice


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

so my plan is 1 bottle and a battery with the allen key ring.

then a spare mod in the car fully charged with a change of juice 

then the nemi in the car with another battery for the 3rd trip (possibly when going for the afterparty !)


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

Carry an extra smurf or efest ?


----------



## ET (13/2/15)

nemesis, goblin, spare juice and spare battery


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/15)

Prob with the goblin is that filling screw ! 

Hi

So kinda hijacked ur reply on mags post 

Hwsit 

I'm very sure that I'm gonna land up dropping it. Also with the goblin I'm tempted to ramp Up the power and chase some clouds which is gonna drain the battery and juice faster


----------



## shaunnadan (14/2/15)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (14/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 21407



No man, those are very wimpy clouds


----------



## Hash Punk (14/2/15)

@shaunnadan your dilemma has brought up a future dilemma of my own.

Oppikoppi...
Now even tho its only in august. It equals to 5days of camping.

At a consumption rate of almost 3 18650s a day, how do I not run out of battery life? 
And then that is only for myself. Ad in my fiance and we have 5drained batteries per day!

I dont see myself having 25 spare batteries before then. And the only car chargers ive seen only charge 1 at a time. 

This has the potential to turn into a serious problem


----------



## shaunnadan (14/2/15)

Mine are 16w clouds


----------



## Andre (14/2/15)

Hash Punk said:


> @shaunnadan your dilemma has brought up a future dilemma of my own.
> 
> Oppikoppi...
> Now even tho its only in august. It equals to 5days of camping.
> ...


My i2 Intellicharger with a car lighter hookup, takes 2 batteries.


----------



## free3dom (14/2/15)

Hash Punk said:


> @shaunnadan your dilemma has brought up a future dilemma of my own.
> 
> Oppikoppi...
> Now even tho its only in august. It equals to 5days of camping.
> ...



Grab a couple of these solar chargers to supplement the car chargers

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex (14/2/15)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/463425404/powerisite-usb-power-from-your-cordless-tool-batte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/2/15)

Hash Punk said:


> @shaunnadan your dilemma has brought up a future dilemma of my own.
> 
> Oppikoppi...
> Now even tho its only in august. It equals to 5days of camping.
> ...



So I had 1 fully charged 18650 battery in my pocket with a 10ml of juice And my smok was fully charged when I walked into ultra at 12. 

Vaped using the subtank mini, 0.5occ coil at 16w on some 12mg bombies

By 6ish my tank was almost finished and i refilled. Battery still going strong . 

By 10pm I saw that I still had what looked like 3/4 battery life so ramped it up to 30w and decided to make some clouds ! 

By 12ish it was time for some food... So while sitting and relaxing I had time to change that battery out. It looked like it was just under 50% but didn't wanna chance it getting too low and not having a place to change the battery. 

Carried on at 30w for the balance of the morning till the after party which I left at 7am.

Been vaping it since 10am and it's now on 3/4 battery life . 

So low wattage on a tank with good airflow and a decent amount of nic (I usually Vape around 6mg) can give you a decent Vape and good battery life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (15/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> So I had 1 fully charged 18650 battery in my pocket with a 10ml of juice And my smok was fully charged when I walked into ultra at 12.
> 
> Vaped using the subtank mini, 0.5occ coil at 16w on some 12mg bombies
> 
> ...



You know what's also good for saving batteries?

Sleep

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/2/15)

I got home and there was load shedding . 

So I decided to sleep and at 10 the power came back on and I was woken up by everything in my house coming to life and all of the alarms in the estate.

Couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## rogue zombie (15/2/15)

Aha.. Damnit that's sucks


----------



## shaunnadan (15/2/15)

It's ok. I over sleep in the week anyway. 

Only wake up for work around 8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (15/2/15)

nice going dude. sorry about the sleep crashing, everything coming back on it usually my way of waking up from my loadshedding nap


----------

